
Every total solar eclipse happening in our lifetime - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/eclipse/
======
ThinkingGuy
For the truly data-hungry, this NASA document (NASA Technical Publication
TP-2009-214174) has every eclipse through the year 3000:

[https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEpubs/5MKSE.html](https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEpubs/5MKSE.html)

------
njarboe
Nice interactive map with lots of data for this year's eclipse:
[http://xjubier.free.fr/en/site_pages/solar_eclipses/TSE_2017...](http://xjubier.free.fr/en/site_pages/solar_eclipses/TSE_2017_GoogleMapFull.html)

Click on the map to get a popup of info about the eclipse at that location.

------
LeifCarrotson
> _Patterns in how eclipses traverse the country mean that some areas, such as
> the Midwest, get to see many more than others._

This statement is shown graphically in the image of the paths of all eclipses
since 2000 BC:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/eclipse/img...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/eclipse/img/_leasteclipsed-
monotone-280.png)

This is counterintuitive to me. I understand that the paths are distributed in
similar angular arcs across the country because of the relative motion of the
planets, but I do not understand why these should occur at any particular
longitude.

Given the relatively few eclipses represented, could the inequality in this
distribution be purely random?

Does anyone know?

------
bennettfeely
I like the information on the most and least solar eclipsed places in the
United States. I imagine there is a spot on earth that has received more
though?

~~~
idlewords
There's a neat Wikipedia map of eclipse tracks for the last 1000 years:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse#/media/File:Tota...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse#/media/File:Total_Solar_Eclipse_Paths-_1001-2000.gif)

Someone who can math may be able to answer your actual question. My guess is
that polar regions are more eclipsed because the lunar shadow subtends a
greater area there.

------
developer2
As the visualization doesn't let you zoom in to check the precise path, I
found a tool[1] where you pick the eclipse from a dropdown, give it your
latitude/longitude, and it calculates partial and totality information. Helped
me to confirm that I'll be having 100% totality in 2024.

[1]
[http://xjubier.free.fr/en/site_pages/SolarEclipseCalc_Diagra...](http://xjubier.free.fr/en/site_pages/SolarEclipseCalc_Diagram.html)

------
jakobegger
I remember when the 1999 solar eclipse passed over Austria -- there was a huge
hype over it. Newspapers came with cardboard glasses for looking at the
eclipse.

I was a bit underwhelmed when it actually happened. The sun turned into a
circle, and then it turned back into a disk. But I remember that I was
surprised that crickets started chirping (which is obvious in retrospect --
they though it was dusk)

~~~
gmiller123456
Stupid question: did you remove your glasses during totality? The Sun's corona
should have shone very brightly (relatively). If you didn't take off your
eclipse glasses, or were just outside the edge of totality I can see how
someone would make the claim you are. But the corona isn't a circle.

~~~
jakobegger
I think I did remove the glasses, but I'm not sure.

But I checked, and you are right, it looks like I was just outside the edge of
totality according to this website [1].

It doesn't look like I'll have a second chance to see one nearby :(

[1]([https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/@2762558?iso=19990811](https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/@2762558?iso=19990811))

------
degenerate
The next total eclipse in USA is on Monday August 21, 2017.

It starts on the Oregon coast at ~9AM PT and finishes on the South Carolina
coast at ~3PM ET.

More info here: [https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/eclipse-who-what-where-when-
and...](https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/eclipse-who-what-where-when-and-how)

~~~
almost_usual
Also, the greatest duration of the eclipse will be in Southern Illinois at 2m
4.1s in length.

~~~
cjensen
Small typo in your comment. Should be 2m 41s.

------
dwaltrip
This is a great visualization. Looks like the next eclipse for those in the
continental US is in 2024, after the one this summer. Although it will mainly
sweep across the eastern half of the country.

The pacific ocean will be hosting a lot of eclipse action (likely with few
human observers), perhaps unsurprisingly.

~~~
microcolonel
Man, I'm tempted to head south a bit to see the 2017-08-21 Great American
Eclipse.

~~~
sohkamyung
If you do, watch out for traffic conditions, which may be horrendous depending
on where you want to go on that day [1]

[1] "How much traffic on eclipse day?" [http://earthsky.org/astronomy-
essentials/traffic-congestion-...](http://earthsky.org/astronomy-
essentials/traffic-congestion-predictions-maps-eclipse-august-21-2017)

------
kqr2
For those in the US are you planning on attending any particular eclipse
totality event / festival?

~~~
dboreham
We're making our own somewhere in Idaho, which is the closest area of totality
(less than 4h drive). All the hotels, camp grounds, etc were sold out months
ago so it'll be a "pull off onto the shoulder and set up camp" type thing.

Order your eclipse glasses and 16 stop filter for your camera now before
Amazon sells out..

~~~
legolas2412
What's a 16 stop filter. I just purchased a cheap solar filter sheet and uv
filter for a gopro, seems to work okay.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I would spend those precious minutes actually looking at the eclipse, not
taking photos that are identical to all the other eclipse photos.

~~~
dboreham
Agree, but since I didn't have a solar ND filter, and they're likely to sell
out, I figured may as well get one now.

------
hexrcs
Which library was used to produce the visualization? The globe looks really
nice.

~~~
atomwaffel
D3 ([https://d3js.org](https://d3js.org)). It's actually not terribly hard to
do:
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/7ea1dde508cec6d2d95306f92642bc4...](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/7ea1dde508cec6d2d95306f92642bc42)

------
neves
Wow, where can I find exact locations for South America? Or even better, for
any place in the world?

------
jngreenlee
Realize this is venting, but it is super frustrating to follow links only to
be greeted with "Subscribe to the National Digital Edition" blocking pages.

I do use adblock plus...are there some Chrome console options I can use to
block the script that hides the content?

~~~
idlewords
Consider using uBlock Origin instead.

~~~
MandieD
uBlock Origin + EFF's Privacy Badger have resulted in a really quiet browsing
experience.

